
Apple Doubles iPhone SE Storage to 32GB and 128GB - balladeer
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/03/21/apple-iphone-se-in-32gb-and-128gb-capacities/
======
ghostly_s
As someone who was planning to buy an SE later this year, I'm fucking pissed
about this. They did _not_ double the storage; they discontinued the lower-
storage tiers and replaced with two, more expensive higher-storage tiers. 16GB
is not a reasonable storage size for an iPhone, but neither is 32GB.
Yesterday, you could buy a 64GB iPhone SE for $450. Now your choices are a
(for many people) too-small 32GB for $400, or a (for many people) too large
128GB for $500.

